

Ruby 2.1: Process.clock_gettime - tmm1
http://tmm1.net/ruby21-process-clock_gettime/

======
mitchellh
Take a look at the other posts by @tmm1 as well to learn about cool new Ruby
2.1 things:

[http://tmm1.net/ruby21-process-setproctitle/](http://tmm1.net/ruby21-process-
setproctitle/)

[http://tmm1.net/ruby21-fstrings/](http://tmm1.net/ruby21-fstrings/)

[http://tmm1.net/ruby21-method-cache/](http://tmm1.net/ruby21-method-cache/)

